# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  P3 Assault on Nightwyrn Fortress Encounter Maps

## Jacktannery

I am planning on drawing maps for all 32 of _'P3: Assault on Nightwyrm Fortress'_ encounters. This is a 4E D&D module published by Wizards of the Coast. I am making these for NGordian, who will be using the maps in MapTool. The maps will be made from scratch using the GIMP and resources downloaded from the intergoogleweb, particularly from this forum and the Dunjinni forums. All maps will be at a scale of 100 pixels per grid square and 72 PPI.

This is a WIP thread - so I am looking for advice on improving the maps.

*EDIT:* *Finished maps are here*: http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...861#post186861

----------


## Jacktannery

ENCOUNTER A1: THE FAILED RITUAL

I removed the fence as I felt it was unnecessary, and added a dead white tree.

----------


## Jacktannery

ENCOUNTER G1: THE CRAWLING GOD

I may need to do some work on the purple wyrm corpse (yes, that is what it is supposed to be) if it makes people laugh. It's supposed to be scary. In this map I have attempted to use complementary colour triads only (purple/green/yellow-orange) and I will use a complementary triad on map G2 to try to give the Gloomdeeps a coherent look. The scheme may be a bit lurid, however.

This map is unfinished. 



EDIT: the stalactites are awful (they are the round green things). Does anyone have any advice for decent stalactites? Also I should probably put the grid up over the mushrooms, as these are not supposed to be difficult terrain.

----------


## Lukc

Oh ... those are stalactites? I thought ... "cave lotus!". Hmm. Nope, can't say I have a good solution ... maybe adding a bit of perspective to them? Or just making it a "bump" in the ground?

----------


## Gamerprinter

Add a shadow to depict it, from the glowing lightsources in the room. I use shadows to depict structures, furniture and other map features all the time. A stalagtite could be more easily displayed with some shadow extending from it.

----------


## Jacktannery

> ... "cave lotus!"


They do look like cave lotuses - pretty good ones too. If only that was what I had been trying to depict.

Gameprinter - great idea with the shadows; I'll try that next.

EDIT: WIP for the next one:



EDIT2: More or less done now; better stalactites on this one?:

----------


## Jacktannery

Are these stalactites better?

----------


## Jacktannery

Finished G2: Outside the Tomb. I also need to remember to upload a version without the statues.

----------


## Jacktannery

Working on a technique for the walls of the tomb, which are the next four maps. I'm pretty happy with the results.



EDIT: and now I have added two obelisks and pile of bones.

----------


## Crudus

Just gonna poke in with a bit of pedantry - stalactites are those rocks which "grow" from sediment-infused water on the ceiling, while stalagmites are the ones formed from the same water dripping onto the floor below. An easy way to remember is that stala*c*tite contains a "c" for "ceiling", and stala*g*mite contains a "g" for "ground".

The maps look good though  :Wink:

----------


## Jacktannery

Good point Crudus - they are indeed supposed to be stalagmites rather than salactites. I ususally remember it like this (though it failed me here): Stalagtites hold on tightly to the roof, and stalagmites might just one day reach the roof. 

Heres the second tomb map - not quite as successful as the first one. May need to go back and amend later.



EDIT: and the third - the frozen angel is a modification of the 'shiny sunny angel' by Devil Dan in the Dundjinni forums in 2007.

----------


## Jacktannery

Updated the three maps a little. They all fit together perfectly now. I'm still not happy with the colours of the second two maps, so I may tweak them more.

----------


## Jacktannery

Nearly done the last of the tomb maps. On this one I just need to find out how to make my runes look like they are inlaid into the floor - I'll do a search online. I think it's emboss or something; can't be that hard. 

The other thing I need to do is to have a good look at the fire glow colours, to make sure they are right.



EDIT: Trying to get a heat-haze effect....



EDIT 2: found out where I got the obelisk: it was made by Cisticola and posted in the dundjinni forums (2008 ).

----------


## Jacktannery

Early concept for the next map: U1, arrival in the shadowfell. Everything is likely to change a lot.

----------


## Jacktannery

I'm not sure if this one is going to work - I've used some cracked earth textures uploaded onto dunjinni with my teeth. I can't work out how to present this one. It's supposed to be an outdoor scene in the shadowfell - s scary shadowy death world.

----------


## Bogie

Another great collection of maps coming out here Jack!  Keep up the good work.

----------


## Jacktannery

I have mapmakers block on my outdoor shadowfell map, so instead I will move to the next one.

Part 1 from a set of four maps describing the cursed fortress of a shadowy undead creature. First WIP - just working on the colour scheme.



Fixed an error with the floortiles, and added some nice statues (dundjinni I think - not sure; not mine anyway).

----------


## Jacktannery

Added dead bodies (Dundjinni forums - various)

----------


## Jacktannery

Final versions of G1 and G2:

----------


## Jacktannery

P1 and P2 completed.

 

EDIT: forgot the curtains in P2 - added some that I found, as usual, on the dundjinni forums:

----------


## Jacktannery

P3 mostly done - this is turning out to be a very productive Saturday.

----------


## Jacktannery

P3 completed (actually I've just realised I forgot to do the door)



EDIT: P3 and P4 complete, with doors.

----------


## Gidde

These continue to look great!

----------


## Jacktannery

I went back to the U1 map and tried to improve it. For some reason I can't get my head around this one - her is the current version; I'm still not happy with it at all.



EDIT Fixed a minor error. Looking at this map again, perhaps its not so bad now after all.

----------


## Jacktannery

Map 1 of the next series - a cold-themed dungeon. Just working on the walls and floors here:

----------


## Jacktannery

Almost finished Version of the map - V1.



EDIT: and finished:



EDIT 2: and even did the next one: V2:

----------


## Jacktannery

Finished V3 and V4 - but just realised I forgot to add any doors. Must check notes to see if these are really essential.

----------


## Jacktannery

Working on a colour scheme for the next four maps - Fire based theme now. Have this so far:

----------


## Jacktannery

P1 almost complete - I think the colour scheme is working great.



P2 almost complete - just need to add some platforms and rubble

----------


## Jacktannery

Finished versions of D1 & D2 with brick rubble. (EDIT: I need to burn my blue into the figure on D2 - didn't realise how much it would stick out).

 

EDIT2: Fixed D2 and started D3:

----------


## Jacktannery

D3 and D4 finished - I am extremely proud of my secret doorway - it's just about possible to guess that there is something a bit fishy about the wall in the first map, and with closer examination of the map you can tell it must be a fake wall.

----------


## jfrazierjr

I think the flames are a bit too blow out(like overexposed on a picture), but other than that, very nice work.  Not really sure how to suggest changes though... Personally, I prefer the ones with a bit more yellow and less orange/dark.

----------


## arsheesh

I agree with Jfraz, the colors on the map on the right do look a bit over-exposed.  I like the map on the left though.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Jacktannery

Thanks for the advice - I'll change it around.

----------


## Jacktannery

Question - I am working on D5 at the moment - the throne of the fire-thing lord person. I used Supercaptain's 'Alter of Fire Death' as the base of the throne, then added a blue border with dragons and put an odd glass-bottomed throne on top of it. I haven't quite finished the columns yet (actually I'd appreciate any advice regarding column shadows now)- but:

Is this map completely over the top in a bad way? Do I need to stop right now before it gets worse?

----------


## jfrazierjr

Well.. if your asking the question, you probably already know the answer.   :Wink:   I have to say that I would not use that throne in this scene.  you have one object using force perspective and none of the others do.  Sooo.. IMO, it's to busy...

----------


## Jacktannery

Thanks jfrazier - I'll think about changing the throne out - but if the throne's perspective is the only thing that looks obviously wrong on the map, then I count it as an overall success. For the moment I am just completing the rest of the lighting on the rest of the map, and I changed the 'gas' colours in V4 to try and make it look more like the blue/purple of a gas flame.

----------


## Jacktannery

Working on the next one now: this is going to be a long staircase. Nice to have a change of shape. Early stages yet. I will be making my own staircase for this map. I will also be changing the tile background. I want to use muted colour (greys) but perhaps greyscale is too stark.

Jfrazier will be thrilled to note that I part-reversed the wall texture in the N-S bits; but in fact this wall texture was a bad choice because its repetitions are very obvious at the moment. That will likely change when the wall-sconces and lighting are added so I'm not too worried.



EDIT: First proper WIP. I'm not sure what I think yet. I found it a lot more difficult to make those stairs than I had though I would.

----------


## Bogie

The fire lord maps are excellent.  I also like them better once you toned them down a bit.  

First time I've seen anyone use the gargoyles I took pictures of, and I'm using them in a map I'm working on right now as well.   ( is it random chance or great minds think alike? )

Keep up the great work!

----------


## Jacktannery

_...great minds think alike?_ 

Well you posted them up here only a few weeks ago. As soon as I saw them, I knew I really wanted to use them somewhere. Excellent photos Bogie. Also those frog statues you uploaded - I had just completed a map that called for frog statues, but I had to replace them with hounds instead. If only I had waited! Now I have to use that frog statue elsewhere.

----------


## Jacktannery

Next version of stairs - I'm pretty happy with this now. Might just leave it as is.



EDIT: Changed the colour and texture of the tiles because I was not happy with them. I think it looks better now.

----------


## Jacktannery

Started the next map: Z1. Also finished Z2. JFrazier - come and see my walls!

 

EDIT: I think it looks better when I colour in the walls.

 

EDIT2: and now with lighting.

----------


## Jacktannery

I skipped ahead to the very last map (K10), at the summit of the tower. I still need to do two tower interiors, but this was the easiest. This map is supposed to have a big pile of treasure in it, but I can't seem to do that, so I've decided to leave it out. This map is supposed to look a little like an eye.

----------


## Jacktannery

Map K10 - the tower's library, making heavy use of some very heavy dundjinni furniture. This is the second-last map in the module!!! End in sight.

----------


## Gidde

Just popping in to say that these continue to look great. Don't be discouraged by the lack of feedback; threads like these tend to run hot and cold with comments  :Smile:

----------


## Jacktannery

Thanks Gidde - I power on regardless. Just one more map to go - and I hope to do that today if I get a chance - and it's done! I'm so excited to be finished this set. And the great thing about not having too much feedback is that there is much less revision and fiddling.

----------


## Jacktannery

I posted the finished map in the finished maps thread, having totally forgotten to do the last one. I'll do it tomorrow. But the thumbnails are not working for me - does anyone know why? Here: http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...Encounter-Maps

----------


## Jacktannery

Ok, here's the last map: K8. Phew!

----------


## danman21

Thank you sooo much for doing these. They have enhanced our game 10x over.
My players get disappointed when I pull out tiles but are super excited when I lay one of these bad boys down.

----------


## Jacktannery

Thank you danman21 - I'm glad the maps are useful for you. Make sure you are using the final versions (see link on post 1 of this thread).

----------


## dungeonlord

the lighting effects are just awsome!

----------


## Jacktannery

I have been commissioned to do more maps for this module - this time those from the additional encounters written by Myrhdraak here The Wizards Community. I will be doing the following 12 maps:

 A2 library
 G1 Eyrie (two maps)
 G4 wild ride 
 G5 Ebony Guards (re-using G4 for one half of this)
 G7 Masquerade (interior only)
 G8 Ebon riders
 G10 undead manor
 G11 House of Shadows
 G13 Resting Dragon's (two maps +)
 G14 Barrowmere's study

(A1 Serpent Slayers and A3 Portal of V are already pretty good and probably don't need to be redone.  I've already done G12 Memory of Sartine. I may or may not do the garden part of the masquerade map G7)

----------


## Jacktannery

And here is the beginning of A2, Sarthel Library. Going with a very pale tan scheme, with purple-blue and dark-green highlights.



EDIT: added foliage, furniture, and I also show my colour scheme on this one.

----------


## Jacktannery

And now with windows. I am experimenting with a new wall and window style at the moment, as you can see. The bookcases are renders by Kiwirose 2012 (dundjinni forums Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums: Kiwis Render-th&#111;n (Updated 2/13/12)).

----------


## Jacktannery

And finished - maybe. In the module conversion, there are actually two encounters in this location, so perhaps I should do two versions of the lighting: one day and one night. Also I might add some books to some of the desks. 



EDIT: perhaps something like this:

----------


## Jacktannery

The next map is called the Eyrie. This is a temple to the Raven Queen located very high up a tower overlooking a sinister city in the shadowfell. I have started the western half of the map.

----------


## Meshon

I'm enjoying another chance to watch you build, thanks for sharing your progress. Diggin' it!

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## Jacktannery

This is the eastern half of the same map.

----------


## Jacktannery

Added stairs.

Now I really want to add billowing white curtains everywhere, but I have no idea how to do that. At all. Which is a shame because billowing white curtains would be brilliant if I could pull it off.

----------


## Jacktannery

This is the bridge connecting the two above turrets - it's almost done. Went for something a bit different - I hope the grid is obvious, and that it does not look too sci-fi.



EDIT: added birds.



EDIT2: and here is the scaled down overview map, before lighting.

----------


## Jacktannery

Updated - this is the daylight map. I might leave it like this - the white light will have to do instead of white billowing curtains.



EDIT: blurred the background:

----------


## Jacktannery

This is the Masquerade. I find that monochrome (black and white) maps are really hard to do, ironically. I may do a night-time version too, but I feel this bleached look suits the subject matter (these last few maps are set in the raven-queen's kingdom of death).



EDIT: The garden here is just a placeholder; this is not by me - it is part of a map called Therans Rest by TheSim (2010, Dunjinni Forums, Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums: Therans Rest: Gardens & Quarters [WIP]). I still have not decided if I will do the garden on this map.



EDIT 2: Night-time view almost complete - I just need to shade/highlight the tables, and fix up the curtains a bit.



EDIT 3: perhaps done now?

----------


## Jacktannery

The next two maps are supposed to depict a haunted mansion. The first one is almost complete - just need to add doors, fix the gargoyles, and do a few more tweaks. Also I want to add some graffiti.

It is my plan to make this map partially-tileable (to the south and east) with the second map of the mansion, that way I can create a four-map super-mansion. I'm not sure how effective this will actually be.

----------


## Jacktannery

And here is the second map. I have not done the doors yet.

----------


## Jacktannery

Now they are both finished.

 

And this is what it looks like when you stitch them all together into a supermap! It's not particularly pretty, but it is quite functional.



EDIT: fixing errors & added graffiti:

  

Made a second version of Map 2 - better I think.

----------


## Jacktannery

Now for the next one: the darkwell. I had a bit of trouble with the bushes on this one; in the end I decided to heavily modify Dragonwolf's tree clumps from 2008 (Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums: Tree clumps debris). The dead white trees around the walled garden are copies of one made by surfbored in 2005 (Dundjinni Mapping Software - Forums: Miscellaneous Trees (More)).

----------


## anomiecoalition

These maps are really excellent...but why are all the walls white? (its kind of distracting).

----------


## Jacktannery

The walls are white because I decided to make all the walls white. Encounter maps are always a compromise between aesthetic considerations and playability.

I fixed an error with the map above (had accidentally forgotten to include a crucial layer) and am trying a few different colours before deciding which one is the nicest. Anomie, which one looks the best in your opinion?

    

EDIT: spotted MORE errors; fixed them and tried an orange version - I think I like this one the best.

----------


## Bogie

Yeah, I can go for the orange one to.  Nice work Jack.

----------


## Jacktannery

Here is the first draft of the next set of maps: this is called Nesting Dragons. I'm still thinking about the colour scheme and textures. I like the marble, but I'm not sure how I am going to show the grid.

----------


## Jacktannery

Started to make it properly. Here is the floor and walls of the towers and walkways. This is a very big map - its about a gazxillion megabytes so far and I've only started, probably because this one is at 200ppi for the marble detail.



EDIT:

Here I tried to make a background - not very successfully.

----------


## Jacktannery

Experimenting with ways of showing the five-foot grid on the marble floor using miniature compass roses. I don't know if its too subtle.

----------


## Jacktannery

Made a bone nest for the dragons. Attaching the .png.

----------


## Jacktannery

Added some steps.

----------


## Jacktannery

And now I have done the shading I think. My main concern is that my grid might be too subtle. I now need to get a decent background.

----------


## jtougas

More excellent work Jacktannery !! I LOVE the dragon nests. I like the idea of the compass roses as a grid but for some reason my mind wants to see them as pillars instead. Either way this is very good.  :Smile:

----------


## Jacktannery

Thanks jt. I'm going to reuse the original map background for the moment, because it is pretty good, and I might replace it with a cityscape of my own when I make those later on.



EDIT: added some gargoyles.

----------


## Jacktannery

I used a lot of pre-made roofs and an urban map to create the underlay for this. This is at half the normal size. I will now begin work on the interior of the large building.

----------


## Jacktannery

After some thought I have decided to double the scale of the map - I always thought I might do this. The walls are a bit too thick, but otherwise it should not make too much difference. Here is the final version of the exterior map (in 2 maps for size) - with a grid. I added a chest by Bogie (thanks Bogie!) in one of the towers.

----------


## Jacktannery

And here is the last bit - the interior of the study. Again I doubled the scale. I just need to fix up the transition between the two maps (the last step is a bit lost) but otherwise I think this is done. The potions are supposed to be massive. 



EDIT: added ropes & fixed a couple of errors. Finished now.



EDIT2: fixed another error, and mounted it onto the previous map. This has to be done in two halves:

----------


## Meshon

I really like these maps, particularly as I've been struggling with a way to do partially broken walls and you've got some convincing ones here.

And as always your ability to do lighting is terrific! Thank you for sharing these.

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## Jacktannery

Thanks Meshon. I posted the finished versions here http://www.cartographersguild.com/fi...onf-orcus.html

----------


## bcabat

what would be the cost to commission a set of the encounter maps for Kingdom of the Ghouls?

----------


## Jacktannery

bcabat, please contact me privately at 'my username' at yahoo dot ie.

----------


## captainsulu

New to the site. Fantastic Stuff. As a noob, what is the best and cheapest way to print off your maps on a one inch grid for my gaming group?

----------


## Jacktannery

captainsulu - thanks. These maps are meant to be printed at a scale of 100 pixels (or 100 dots) = 1 inch = 1 grid square. So make sure you count the grid squares across and down and see if your printer can handle big enough paper. If so - all good. If not, you'll need to do it in a few goes. There was a discussion about this in my Madness at Gardmore Abbey thread (click on sig link and go to end of page 1/start of page 2) and someone posted up a special internet site that can help.

The important thing to note is that the maps are intended for virtual tables (ie projecter, computer or online gaming) so they are not optimised for printing - you may need to tell your printer what size to print them out at (just remember 1 grid square = 1 inch and you'll be fine) and they might not look great printed (colours and ppi not printer-optimised).

Also make sure you are using the latest versions - which you can see by clicking on my signature. This thread is the Work in Progress thread not the final thread.

----------


## captainsulu

Just found what you were talking about. Thank you very much for that.  Your work is incredible. I appreciate everything.

----------

